# raves



## saberpup (Aug 19, 2008)

just want to know are their raves at furry cons?

if their is thats sweet:grin:


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 19, 2008)

yes  and  oh god yes...  all the pretty colors and the loud music very sWEET!


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm hitting up my first furcon in April (Furry Connection North '09) So I can't fucking wait ^_^


----------



## Kano (Aug 19, 2008)

I think most anime and furry cons have raves ^^ And they're awesome fun too


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 20, 2008)

really? =s ( I've never been to a furcon before ) I hate raves x3 techno and such makes me cry  MOSH PITS FTW! =3 \m/


----------



## Magikian (Aug 20, 2008)

Fursuit moshpit sounds more fun.


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 20, 2008)

sounds  painful moshpits that is


----------



## Magikian (Aug 20, 2008)

TamaraRose said:


> sounds  painful moshpits that is



Only if you get someone trying to be hardcore and bringing a weapon. Or aiming to start a fight.

Otherwise they are fun as all hell.


----------



## saberpup (Aug 20, 2008)

i like moshpits to but like techno and staying up really late like 6,7 in the morning


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 23, 2008)

furry... plus rave...
FUCK YES!


----------



## Vodkahorse (Aug 23, 2008)

rave is awesome!! go glowstick-power XD


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 23, 2008)

The raves look fun from what I've seen. That'll be something I will check out at my first con.


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh yeah man FWA youtube FWA rave man...its a party train!


----------



## sushikitten (Aug 24, 2008)

Pwncakesfury said:


> I'm hitting up my first furcon in April (Furry Connection North '09) So I can't fucking wait ^_^




See you there


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 25, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Only if you get someone trying to be hardcore and bringing a weapon. Or aiming to start a fight.
> 
> Otherwise they are fun as all hell.


I beg to differ. My first mosh bit was tiny.. and still very painful. I left with many bruises.. and it hurt for weeks, plus I had trouble breathing for a couple of days afterwards. Then again, that could be just because there was a wall of death. Anyway, point is that they're painful even without weapons or fights. XP


----------



## squeedgemonster (Aug 25, 2008)

As a "raver" I have to say that raves at cons aren't really TECHNICALLY raves, more like techno dances. Well, okay at least in my mind they cant really be considered raves but that's almost a matter of opinon, since most raves nowadays are held at established venues and such.
Con "raves" are still fun as hell though 8D!


----------

